# Plan for 29g low tech planted tank - need critique



## ramsfan100 (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking into getting a low tech planted tank for my son. I had a heavily planted 75g tank years ago and was looking into getting my son into the game. Thought about getting a 29g tank to get started. Wanted to get anyone's thoughts on my plan so far. Also have a few questions as well:

29g tank
Seachem Tidal 55 HOB filter (wanted extra for more water flow)
Flourite substrate (with Flourite sand on top 1" or so in some places to hold new plants in place)
Fluval 3.0 plant light (probably start around 25-30% intensity at the start then ramp up. Also begin with 6 hours of light then ramp that up as well with sunrise and sunset)
Probably stock with low tech easier plants (Crypts, anubias, lobelia, swords, wisteria, bacopa, val grass, ludwigia, moss on driftwood)
As for livestock, will get some amano shrimp, nerite snails, otocinclus, then whatever community fish my son likes that are compatable
Possible small wavemaker for extra water movement???
Easy Green for fertilization per manufacturers instructions (was hoping to get by without doing root tabs)
Not sure whether to cycle the tank before I add plants or just add them on day 1.
Feed fish low amount only once daily
Hopefully that's enough info to get the conversation started.

1. Any thoughts on the plan so far?
2. Do I actually need a small wavemaker with this setup?
3. Thoughts on fert choice (seems to be a lot of difference of opinion with ferts)
4. Anyone have a favorite website they like to get plants and my bottom feeders from?
5. Recommendations if people cycle their tanks before or after they get plants

Thanks in advance for any help / feedback I can get!!


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

ramsfan100 said:


> Looking into getting a low tech planted tank for my son. I had a heavily planted 75g tank years ago and was looking into getting my son into the game. Thought about getting a 29g tank to get started. Wanted to get anyone's thoughts on my plan so far. Also have a few questions as well:
> 
> 29g tank
> Seachem Tidal 55 HOB filter (wanted extra for more water flow)
> ...


1. Plan sounds good
2. No
3. Easy green is good
4. I get mine at LFS
5. I cycle my tanks with plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## permanaccour (Dec 4, 2021)

your sons a lucky guy, here are some thoughts:

1. Super exciting. If you'd like to get your son more involved, perhaps let your son pick out the plants, livestock and fish (after narrowing down the low tech selections for him). then help him with his visionfor the tank
2. Doesn't seem like you need a wavemaker
3. Ferts may not be super necessary. maybe look into them after your plants are in
4. Supporting the local fish store is always ideal, but I had some great success with purchasing plants from Aquarium Co-Op
5. Your son may be more interested in the fish first. Perhaps do a quick cycle with a product like Turbo Start


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Love the fact you can share the love of this hobby with your son! My only suggestion would be to consider an aqua soil like substrate as I found fluorite harder to plant in back when I setup my first planted tank. Though I use the ADA aqua soil stuff, theres other brands these days that are cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

You can start your cycle with a plants in the tank. The more the better IMO.

Check the swap and shop section on this site for plants. I was able to score a nice starter/ variety pack that had more than enough to plant my 29 at a very modest price. The same place you got your easy green also sell plants. I've gotten plants from them on multiple occasions and never had issue.

Inert substrate should be fine for a low-tech tank. I'm not a huge fan of eco complete but it'll work. 

I have a low-tech planted tank 29g with black diamond blasting sand (cheap from tractor supply) and have no issue growing crypts, java ferns, xmas moss, flame moss, bacopa, and some rotala. I dose easy green no more than twice a week. 

Good luck with the tank!!


----------



## ramsfan100 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your help so far with everything. I really appreciate it!! Had one more question. Looking to make this heavily planted, but still low tech / low lighting. However, what are everyone's opinions on using Excel instead of having to go the CO2 route?


----------



## itsdirk (Dec 16, 2021)

Don’t need Excel unless you get a nasty algae breakout. As for a powerhead I would get a cheap Hydor. I run a Nano 240 in my 20g.


----------



## Joeyvan172 (Nov 26, 2021)

ramsfan100 said:


> Looking into getting a low tech planted tank for my son. I had a heavily planted 75g tank years ago and was looking into getting my son into the game. Thought about getting a 29g tank to get started. Wanted to get anyone's thoughts on my plan so far. Also have a few questions as well:
> 
> 29g tank
> Seachem Tidal 55 HOB filter (wanted extra for more water flow)
> ...


1. Since it’s a new and low tech tank and if you really wanna save some money I have a 75 gallon that uses dirt and you can learn abt the walstad method really easy in my opinion and use some pool filter sand if you wanna be cheap I have some plants that are high and med classes but I grow them well. But after all it depends on your water and this is my opinion and idea
2. I doubt u need a wave maker unless you get fishes that need high temp then you need some good flow
3. Not too sure walstad doesn’t really need it unless u put too little dirt
4. Personally plants if you wanna get cheap try Reddit or here on this site for plant packages people got some good deals or some fish stores close to u. I had a store not to far that sold bunches for $3 so maybe around that is considered cheap
5. Personally I cycle for three days then add a fish then go on from there as the week goes (my preference as I test and do water changes if needed) 

if you are nervous about red plants not being red in low tech don’t worry watch md fish tanks on YouTube and he Shows the ideal low tech everyone wants to achieve maybe u can get ideas from him as to how u want ur tank to look


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sounds great and you have some good suggestions above too. So to add my 2 cents - I also restarted the hobby with a 29g low tech setup. I love that tank.

1. Any thoughts on the plan so far? - Maybe swap out vals for narrow leaf chain sword - you'll achieve the same look with out getting overgrown so fast.
2. Do I actually need a small wavemaker with this setup? - depends on the scape. I'd wait until you get water in
3. Thoughts on fert choice (seems to be a lot of difference of opinion with ferts) - I use easy green, but I suggest waiting on liquid ferts. Maybe consider adding root tabs for the root feeders.
4. Anyone have a favorite website they like to get plants and my bottom feeders from? - I get my plants from people here, etsy, buce plant, plant H20 and dustin's fish tank... I got some plants from a guy on Facebook once - the plants were in excellent shape, but didn't transition well to emersed well. 
5. Recommendations if people cycle their tanks before or after they get plants I always put substrate & hardscape, a little water, plants and then fill - before my cycle.


----------



## ramsfan100 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank everyone for your help here!! Looks like a couple of you liked using Easy Green but suggested holding off a bit. If I decide to put plants in on day 1, when would you suggest adding ferts? I've seen resources suggesting right away, while others suggest not until after 2 weeks. Thoughts here?


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd give it at least a week before dosing. In my experience plants take about a week to adjust to a new tank and start growing. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Tbibs (Oct 19, 2021)

Good plan. I wouldn’t do the wave maker. I’d plant day 1 I’d also get a gallon of fritz 7 and the hardiest community fish first as well as getting male Nerite snails returning the females so get them from a box chain. I hate snail eggs. I like aquarium coop for plants and fert. I ordered a lot of fish from flip aquatics they have good nano fish. I don’t have a LFS where I live so my options are online or the very limited selection at the box stores. I started my 75g with the fritz 7 and half the fish. No deaths and then a month later added the rest of the fish. The second half was my clean up crew I wanted some algae to build up so they’d have food and so I could see the difference. If you’re anywhere near Southern California and want to drive I’d be happy to give you plants clippings or some filter media for your project if you don’t have some already.


----------



## Aquascaper1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I noticed you compared Seachem Excel vs. CO2 injection. I would not put those two items in the same ballpark. The aquavitro KH carbonate product would be closer to the same ballpark as CO2 injection but not nearly as effective. When I mix RO and filtered tap water into containers with a small dose of Equilibrium, Prime, I also add a tsp of KH carbonate before adding to the tank during partial water changes so the tank will have a good amount of carbonate.

Seachem Excel is very good at managing algae. I add a cap of Excel daily. I also have a CO2 injection system using a mini-regulator and diffusor. The CO2 injection has allowed my low tech plants to thrive. CO2 injection systems come in all sizes and budgets. I went with the FZone system which most seem to prefer over a competing product. I like it because I can connect it to a full sized CO2 tank, Paintball canister, or disposable 90g CO2 cartridge. In my case I prefer using a 24oz Paintball canister and each CO2 refill lasts over 40 days @ less than $6 per refill so it is much less than adding liquid Carbon and so much more effective.

Glad to hear you have an excellent plan!

Good luck.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aquascaper1 said:


> The aquavitro KH carbonate product would be closer to the same ballpark as CO2 injection but not nearly as effective.


Just to be clear, the product you're mentioning increases kH and is a potassium bicarbonate product. It isn't in any way related to CO2.

If you're confusing things because kH impacts pH and can help determine where pH sits in a particular tank, it's important to remember that CO2 doesn't actually alter the osmotic pressure in your tank. Meaning it doesn't change kH and doesn't have a _real_ impact on pH that would impact plants or animals in the tank. When carbonic acid forms with CO2 release in the water, it briefly makes your tank water more acidic and that's what we can use to measure or estimate CO2 saturation.

Also important to note for newcomers that Excel is an algaecide - effectively Glutaraldehyde/Metricide 14 - and can it can build up to harm sensitive plants and animals in your tank. Invertebrates are especially sensitive but many fish are no exception. It can melt plants like Crypts (and others) once it strips the slimy surface film layer from them.


----------



## itsdirk (Dec 16, 2021)

My crypt wendtii thrived with excel. It obliterated my Jungle Val though. I also can’t grow Java fern excel or not, so I’m sure my tank is just special, haha.


----------



## dougbraz (11 mo ago)

FWIW I dose a capful a day of Excel in my fairly heavily planted 30gal "jungle" tank and the only things that have melted are vallisneria and hygrophila pinatifida. I actually was dosing 2 capfuls a day and all was growing like crazy, but then I cut back thinking that maybe what was missing in the water column was now OK - certainly got rid af all algae. 30% water change every week and 1/2 a capful of Seachem Flourish.


----------

